#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Onbekende productnaam? FOTO!

## rinus bakker

Bon Giorno Forumerati,

Het is me opgevallen dat er nog wel eens hele rare namen verschijnen of kreten voor bepaalde rigging-hulpmiddelen.
Aangezien dit ook een foto-forum heet:
Zodra je de naam niet zeker weet,
stuur een tekening of plaatje naar deze 'keet'.

Ik zal dan proberen er de juiste naam bij te geven,
zodat de forum-titel ook wat beter gedekt wordt 
en je ook (wat meer) hoort wat er wel (of NIET!) mee kan of mag.

Maar eerst ben ik weer een weekje afwezig op een cursus...[:I]

----------


## rinus bakker

Op deze pagina 
http://www.langman.nl/marine%20hardware/sluitingen.html
van een touwfabrikant vind je bovenaan afgebeeld een HBB HarpBorstBout sluiting (Green-pin) en daaronder een HMB HarpMoerBout sluiting, maar de web-builder van de touwboer wist het kennelijk ook even niet meer!
De bovenste gebruik je in geval van het herhaaldelijk los en vast maken, (tijdelijke installaties), de onderste in het geval van lang op een plaats gebouwde (permanente installaties).
In het Engels heet het allemaal shackle maar een preciese aanduiding voor deze twee is 
bovenaan: 'screw-pin anchor shackle' en daaronder een 'bolt-type anchor shackle'.
http://www.h-lift.com/shackle.htm
Wat wij een "D-sluiting" noemen - met rechte in plaats van gebogen benen, is in het engels een 'chainshackle'

----------


## vic

hallo Rinus 
Stel dat je een truss hebt van bijvoorbeeld 4 meter lang en die wil je aan een takel of trek hangen hoe moet je die staaldraad dan bevestigen op je truss? Want staal op staal mag niet.

Greetzzz
         vic[8)]

----------


## ralph

nooit een steel met een slang eromheen gezien?

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vic_
> Want staal op staal mag niet.



Hoe bedoel je dat?
- Stalen balkenklem op stalen spantprofiel?
- Staalkabelstrop rond bundel stalen steigerbuizen?
- Stalen railklem op stalen spoorrails?
- Staalstroppen om een stalen damwandprofiel?
- Staalstroppen om een stalen spantprofiel?
- Staalkabel door een te slopen stalen schip?
 (Tankers op het strand in India? de Kursk in de Baay van Moermansk? de Tricolor in Het Kanaal?)
Er zijn juist speciale staalstroppen voor het maken van een doorgestoken aanslag (choke hitch) op de stalen buis van een trek!
Meestal zijn staalkabels een keertje 3-5 sterker en harder dan warmgewalste staalprofielen, dus ze winnen een zagende of schurende actie vrijwel altijd. 
Alleen tegen scherpe kanten daar kunnen ze niet goed tegen! 

Staal op aluminium mag niet... Daar kan ik het wel mee eens zijn! 
Dat scheelt een factor 7 tot 14 in treksterkte en hardheid, en dat is zielig voor die aluminium buis!

Wat betreft het aanslaan van truss:
Je kunt een redelijk overzicht van truss-aanslagwijzen downloaden van de site van de VPLT:
http://www.vplt.org/vplt_downloadsr10.html
en waarschijnlijk kun je op:
http://www.prolyte.com/home/index.html
hier ook het nodige over vinden.
Hier en daar spreken deze aanslagmetoden elkaar tegen, maar dat komt omdat onderzoek in onze sector altijd zeer summier is.
Hebben we in Hannover eind November op een VPLT-seminar daarover tenminste wat te bakkelijen.

----------


## vic

ik bedoel inderdaad staaldraad op aluminium.Om het aan de trek te bevestigen hebben we genoeg materiale. We hebben een soort van omslag klemmen die je er omheen doet en die hebben aan  1 kant een ring en daar bestigen we met een harpje de staaldraad aan de trek. Zouden we deze omslag klemmen ook op een truss mogen bevestigen.


greetzz
         vic[} :Smile: ]

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door vic_
> 
> ... een soort van omslag klemmen ...
> Zouden we deze omslag klemmen ook op een truss mogen bevestigen



Leuk he, dat beschrijven van onduidelijke dingen........
vandaar dit topic! = FOTO!
bedoel je zoiets:
http://www.peaktrading.com/productpa...uctPageId=1516
of iets als de Prolyte clamp: "CLP-537"
of zoiets:
http://www.peaktrading.com/productpa...uctPageId=1553

Alu op Alu is niet zo gauw een probleem, al zal je een goed aangedraaide clamp een lelijke deuk kunnen laten maken in dunwandige buis (minder dan 3mm = dunwandig!)
Maar als jouw omslagklemmen van staal zijn: 
Deste groter het dragende oppervlak deste beter en hoe gladder de klem is hoe beter!

----------


## vic

Sorry het was inderdaad een niet erg duidelijke omschrijving mischien helpt deze  foto iets



Maar ik zie dat ze ook vaak dit soort banden gebruiken om hun trus de lucht in te krijgen http://www.peaktrading.com/productpa...uctPageId=1427
Mijn vraag is mag je dit soort banden gebruiken en hoe zorg je ervoor dat die niet gaat schuiven 

greetzz
        vic[?]

----------


## rinus bakker

in polyester, met een blauw label (of polyproyleen = met bruin label of polyamide = met groen label zou ook mogen, maar die zie je eigenlijk nooit) heet zo'n band officieel: "eindloos gelegde ronde hijsband", en 
meer praktisch: "rondstrop" (E: roundsling, Fr: élingue ronde, Du: Rundslchlinge.
Kijk maar eens op de site van Spanset 
http://b2b.spanset.de/cgi-bin/spanset.storefront
wat er zoal voor versies van bestaan.

Deze met staaldraad gevulde versie heeft (nog) geen genormaliseerde naam, maar in de VS heeft Lift-All ze de product/merknaam "steelflex" gegeven. Aan deze kant van de grote vijver (in Nederland) heeft de producent (Roodenberg Staalkabels) er geen aparte naam voor, gewoon "staaldraad rondstroppen".

----------


## DidierB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Op deze pagina 
> http://www.langman.nl/marine%20hardware/sluitingen.html
> van een touwfabrikant vind je bovenaan afgebeeld een HBB HarpBorstBout sluiting (Green-pin) en daaronder een HMB HarpMoerBout sluiting, maar de web-builder van de touwboer wist het kennelijk ook even niet meer!
> De bovenste gebruik je in geval van het herhaaldelijk los en vast maken, (tijdelijke installaties), de onderste in het geval van lang op een plaats gebouwde (permanente installaties).
> In het Engels heet het allemaal shackle maar een preciese aanduiding voor deze twee is 
> bovenaan: 'screw-pin anchor shackle' en daaronder een 'bolt-type anchor shackle'.
> http://www.h-lift.com/shackle.htm
> Wat wij een "D-sluiting" noemen - met rechte in plaats van gebogen benen, is in het engels een 'chainshackle'



moet ik hieruit afleiden dat je bij vaste installaties geen HBB HarpBorstBout sluiting (Green-pin) mag gebruiken? Of zit ik er naast...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Didier,
dat is in elk geval het 'vigerende beleid' in Nederland. 
Je mag ze alleen nog maar toepassen in vaste installaties als de bout-pen geborgd is tegen onverhoopt losdraaien. Dat mag al met een tie-wrapje.

----------


## DidierB

Rinus,

is het ook vastgelegd vanaf wanneer exact we van een vaste installatie spreken? 


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> is het ook vastgelegd vanaf wanneer exact we van een vaste installatie spreken?



Hoi Didier,
goeie vraag [B)]
en dus een rottig antwoord?
ik weet niet hoe het bij d'n Bels is, maar bij d'n Ollander is het wat dat betreft een onduidelijke puinhoop. Varieert per regio of de lokale B&WT inzichten (voor zover er bij een dienst B&WT van inzichten sprake kan zijn). Ik geloof dat er in het nieuwe Bouwbesluit wel iets over tijdelijke bouwwerken wordt gezegd, maar daar heb ik nog niet echt in zitten speuren.

Bij d'n Engelsman en Duutser is het beter geregeld. Daar houden ze het op maximaal een maand~28 dagen = maancyclus (dat kunnen alleen de tot het occulte geneigde Engelsen zijn) resp. 30 dagen.

In Nederland wordt letterlijk gezegd dat een HBB alleen daar mag worden gebruikt waar de sluiting herhaaldelijk moet worden losgemaakt om de last uit te nemen, cq gesloten om de last op te nemen. 
In alle andere gevallen, dus daar waar men niet regelmatig kan controleren of de onderdelen nog allemaal op hun plaats zitten moet een HMB gebruikt worden.

Ik heb ook eens gezocht hoe in de VS "temporary structures" wordt geinterpreteerd. Dat varieerde per staat en stad en lag tussen "one week", "no more than two consecutive seasons" tot "a period less than one year", zeg maar 364 dagen. 
Zelfs binnen een stad kon het varieren: Ik meen dat de Berkeley University van Californie was, die de regels voor wat betreft tenten op de campus = op haar eigen terrein een andere periode (~ max 5 dagen) aan, dan de stad San Fransisco zelf deed (~ max 14 dagen).

De mooiste die ik zelf altijd gebruikte was "semi-permanent". Een televisie seizoen duurde toch altijd minder dan een jaar. Maar de GTST set bleef prompt wel 3 jaar in dezelfde studio's staan toen die serie een succes bleek.... 

Maar als er echt een kans op losdraaien zou bestaan dan borgde ik die sluitingen wel. Daarvoor gebruikten we 20 jaar geleden vaak nog gewoon een stukje installatiedraad, tegenwoordig is een tie-wrap natuurlijk makkelijker en sneller.

----------

